# Bootcamp 40gb nécessaire



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Salut tout le monde !!
Me re voila une nouvelle fois avec mes affaires de bootcamp. Très gros problème cette fois qui me fait pas super rire mais bon. Lorsque je souhaite installer windows sur mon mac, le logiciel bootcamp m'informe que je n'ai pas l'espace de disque nécessaire, soit 40 go. De ce fait, je vais faire ma petite recherche sur mon stockage et la je m'aperçois que mon système établit de le record d'espace de : 164 go (du jamais vu !).
Je viens donc à vous pour pouvoir m'aider à résoudre ce problème, car je connais les experts en Mac que vous êtes vu le nombre de fois où vous avez pu m'aider.
Je vous poste la petite photo pour vous montrer le stockage système, et également la référence de mon mac.
Enfin, je sais qu'il y a eu un sujet quelque peu similaire avec Flo qui a été aidé par Macomaniac, mais malheureusement, en essayant de suivre les éclairages de celui-ci bah.. ça n'a pas fonctionné...

Merci pour vos futurs messages les copains !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Salut *etouf
*
Je te propose une tournée d'inspection. Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le Terminal.app. Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > tu vas saisir (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller chaque fois) les 3 commandes simplement informatives que je te présente dans un tableau (uniquement dans la partie bleutée) -->

```
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```

et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande saisie pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère mesure (en *Go*) l'allocation des blocs "occupés" vs "disponibles" au volume démarré

la 2è mesure (en *Gi*) la taille des fichiers / dossiers (visibles ou cachés) de 1er rang recelés dans le volume

la 3è liste les instantanés du volume éventuellement stockés dans le système de fichiers *apfs*

Poste ces 3 tableaux ici en copier-coller par le procédé suivant (qui assure un maximum de lisibilité pour un minimum d'encombrement) -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> en croisant ces informations --> il devrait être possible de se représenter la raison de la taille aberrante (*164 Go*) attribuée au "Système" par le panneau *Stockage*.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Salut à toi Macomaniac

Décidément tu sera toujours mon sauveur je pense.

Voici les résultats des commandes conseillées :


```
Last login: Sat Apr 21 18:34:10 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   212G    35G    86%  880695 9223372036853895112    0%   /
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
471M    /usr
737M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
4,0G    /Library
20K    /default.profraw
  0B    /.Trashes
10G    /System
5,3M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j_/s21b5qzs6f9cv15j5dg1b5nr0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
3,2G    /private
29M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
160G    /Users
16G    /Applications
154M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
8,8M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-21-203337
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-21-213519
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-21-223331
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-21-233203
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-22-003511
```


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

À l'avenir, lorsqu'il il y a plusieurs résultats à te montrer dit moi si t préfères que je les sépare une par une pour te faciliter la visibilité !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Il y a *212 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" au volume de démarrage vs *194 Gi* = *208 Go* de fichiers recelés. Ce qui donne une sur-allocation de blocs "occupés" par rapport à la taille des fichiers de *4 Go* seulement.

----------

*5* *snapshots* recelés dans la branche « *snapshot metadata tre*e » du système de fichiers *apfs* --> peuvent rendre compte de ces *4 Go* > en "retenant" *4 Go* de blocs dans le volume comme correspondant à des fichiers "imagés" dans l'instantané > alors même que ces fichiers ont été supprimés dans le volume.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande lamine les *snapshots* existant avec le maximum d'impact

attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "enfin terminé la purge" en signal de complétion

Cela fait > redémarre une fois > repasse la commande :

```
df -H /
```


et poste le tableau de l'allocation des blocs

----------

Cela dit et fait --> le tableau mesurant la taille des fichiers s'interprète ainsi -->


relèvent des fichiers "*orientés_utilisateur*" > le contenu du répertoire *Users* = *160 Gi* + le contenu du répertoire *Applications* = *16 Gi *--> total : *176 Gi* = *189 Go*.

tout le reste peut être assimilé à des "*fichiers_Système*" --> soit : *208 Go* de fichiers recelés totaux moins *189 Go* de *fichiers_utilisateur* = *19 Go* de *fichiers_Système* au sens réel et rigoureux.

=> cette analyse démontre la parfaite absurdité de la représentation du panneau *Stockage* qui ne correspond absolument pas à la réalité logique > puisqu'elle alloue *164 Go* au "Système" > alors qu'il n'existe en tout et pour tout que *19 Go* de *fichiers_Système* --> soit une sur-estimation ridicule de *145 Go*.

Se préoccuper de la raison pour laquelle le panneau *Stockage* erre --> me paraît une mauvaise idée en soi & pour soi --> car on peut toujours trouver à l'« erreur » une infinité de raisons. Il vaut mieux s'intéresser à la « vérité » qu'aux multiples formes de génération de l'erreur. En résumé : ne plus consulter le panneau *Stockage* dont la représentation est constamment « errante » > sans se demander le pourquoi de cette génération du faux.

----------

Quoi qu'il en soit des considérations précédentes --> la vérité logique est qu'il existe *208 Go* de fichiers réels dûment recensés dans un volume d'une capacité de *250 Go* --> soit *42 Go* d'espace réellement disponible. Étant donné qu'il faut se garder au minimum une marge de *10 Go* dans le volume macOS de démarrage --> il n'y aurait plus que *32 Go* d'espace disponible pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* --> taille refusée _a priori_ par l'«Assistant BootCamp» comme trop petite pour une installation de Windows.

En résumé --> il faut alléger le volume de démarrage en *fichiers_utilisateur* (en les copiant dans le volume d'un DDE avant de supprimer les originaux). Le volume de démarrage est trop chargé en fichiers réels pour un re-partitionnement valide.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Et voici les nouveaux résultats :


```
Last login: Sun Apr 22 02:09:50 on console
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   211G    38G    85%  879214 9223372036853896593    0%   /
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Avec *1 Go* de moins d'espace occupé alloué --> tu as regagné *3 Go* d'espace disponible. L'amusant est de noter que la somme de l'espace occupé + disponible dans le volume (*211 Go* + *38 Go* = *249 Go*) --> n'égale pas la capacité du volume (= *251 Go*).

ça me paraît signaler une erreur de gestion de la part du système de fichiers *apfs*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs* en mode "*live*" (volume de démarrage laissé monté) ; un gel momentané des processus dans la session va intervenir pour permettre l'accès au système de fichiers

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Bonne journée Macomaniac,

Je viens de me réveiller, ici il est bientôt 10h.

Voici les résultats : 


```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

6 H d'écart : dans mon livre, ça donne Montréal au Canada-





Aucune erreur dans le système de fichiers.

Je reviens à mon conseil antérieur : évacue de gros fichiers sur un DDE pour gagner en espace libre.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Exactement ahaha !

Alors du coup je prend mon petit disque dur externe et je mets les gros fichiers (tout compris ou seulement des fichiers en rapport avec le système ?).
Ensuite lorsqu'ils seront mis sur le DD j'en fais quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Ne touche à aucun fichier du Système > uniquement des fichiers présents dans ton compte d'utilisateur -->


est-ce que tu as pas mal d'éléments qui pèsent dans le dossier Téléchargements ? - dans le dossier Vidéos ? [etc.]

=> tu copies ce qui pèse dans des dossiers du volume de ton DDE > puis tu supprimes les originaux du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Pour le dossier téléchargement j'ai 9,3 go de stockage ; je pense que c'est essentiellement mes cours avec l'accumulation des pdf, word etc.
Est-ce que le compte utilisateur tu parles de ce dossier :

Edit : Je viens de trouver un dossier Parallels (logiciel pour utiliser Windows sur Mac que j'avais essayé mais que je n'ai pas trouvé aussi intéressant que Bootcamp). Je te laisse regarder en photo


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Dans le répertoire des Utilisateurs > tu as un dossier intitulé *Christophe* (= ton nom court ou nom du compte tel que je l'ai vu dans l'invite de commande du Terminal). Ce dossier *Christophe* (ton "home") contient des sous-dossiers : Bureau > Documents > Images >  Musique > Téléchargements > Vidéos. Il contient aussi un dossier Bibliothèque qui est sans doute masqué et que tu peux démasquer par la commande : 
	
	



```
chflags nohidden ~/Library
```
 (du doigté pour agir dans ce dossier).

Il doit y avoir dans les *170 Go* de données en tout dans le "home" *Christophe*. Est-ce que tu veux une commande qui va mesurer chacun de ces sous-dossiers de ton "home" *Christophe* ?


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Alors j'ai regardé ça. Il y a actuellement *127 Go *dans le dossier *"home"*, pour *32 Go *dans le dossier *Bibliothèque*. Je te joins ça en photo :

Dans ce même dossier *Bibliothèque*, tu t'en doutes, il y a le dossier *Parallels* !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Est-ce que tu peux passer la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


la commande liste & mesure les dossiers de comptes contenus dans le répertoire des Utilisateurs.

il doit y avoir un lézard à ce niveau. Car le répertoire des Utilisateurs est évalué à *160 Gi* = *171,8 Go* > or le Finder évalue à *127 Go* la taille du dossier *Christophe*. Il y a un décalage de *44 Go* : exactement ce dont tu aurais besoin. Il faut donc que ces *44 Go* soit dans un autre dossier du répertoire Utilisateurs !

=> poste la liste retournée.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Voici le résultat : 

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
119G    /Users/Christophe
42G    /Users/Shared
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Eh bien voilà ! -->

```
42G    /Users/Shared
```


tu as *42 Gi* = *45 Go* dans le dossier *Partagé* dans le répertoire Utilisateurs

=> regarde ce qu'il y a dans ce dossier *Partagé* --> est-ce que ça t'est nécessaire ?


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

En effet pas du tout ! Dans le dossier *Partagé* je retrouve le jeu *Fortnite* que je pensais avoir supprimé depuis bien longtemps ! Je vais donc supprimer cela de bonne manière.
De plus, est-ce que tu penses que je peux supprimer le dossier *Parallels *qui pèse *80 Go* ? Et qui me sert strictement à rien !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Hé ! hé ! tu te gagnes *45 Go* sans toucher ton compte *Christophe* : bonne pioche déjà !

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce dossier Parallels de *80 Go* ? il est situé où exactement  dans ton dossier *Christophe* --> dans les Documents ? si tu l'ouvres --> qu'est-ce que tu vois dedans ?


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

C'est bon c'est supprimé, comme tu dis *45 Go* en plus ! 

Le dossier *Parallels* c'est par rapport un logiciel que j'ai utilisé pour avoir *Windows* sans *Bootcamp* mais comme j'ai pas forcément apprécie je l'ai désinstallé. Il se trouve dans le *Home*. Je te joins en photo les 2 fichiers à l'intérieur dont le deuxième qui pèse 60 Go à lui tout seul :


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Le dossier contient 2 machines virtuelles Windows, sans doute de *30 Go* chaque. Si tu ne te sers pas de «Parallels Desktop» ni de ces machines virtuelles --> dossier Parallels à la poubelle et vider.

Par prudence ensuite > repasse la commande passée auparavant :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui va lister les instantanés éventuellement existants. Car s'il existe au moins un instantané > il va retenir les blocs correspondant aux *105 Go* de fichiers supprimés comme "occupés", dans la mesure où il continue d'archiver les fichiers qui y existaient.

Poste le tableau retourné. S'il n'y a pas de *snapshots* > tu vas réobtenir l'invite de commande tout court.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Voici le résultat : 

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$
```

Je te joins en photo également ce qu'informe désormais l'information stockage du mac :


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Tu peux supprimer le *snapshot* par la commande que tu avais déjà passée :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


si tu ne veux pas que des *snapshots* se recréent automatiquement --> va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".

Quoi qu'il en soit de ces détails --> tu as désormais un immense espace libre > donc rien ne t'empêche plus de partitionner pour installer Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

En effet, tu as raison je peux désormais installer Bootcamp avec un stockage plus que convenable.
Encore une fois, tu es mon sauveur !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

Alors bon dimanche !


----------



## etouf2 (22 Avril 2018)

Bon dimanche à toi aussi et merci encore !


----------

